# Skirt Steak



## sirsmokesalot

Have any of you every done skirt steak that you've been happy with? I love the way Uncle Julio's does theirs, but the employees are understandably sworn to secrecy. I've tried a couple of times and the flavor has been great, but it has been tough. I've read that marinating helps, but I would prefer to alter the natural flavor as little as possible (salt, pepper, and smoke). 

Any suggestions on tenderizing? Would grilling or smoking at low temp for a long time help? Any tips are appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## JDP

Skirt steak is a lot like flank steak I believe. Which means that you need a high heat for 1-2 minutes per side and slice it thinly against the grain. You mentioned you don't want to marinade it to keep it's natural flavor but then you talk about smoking it which defininitely imparts it's own flavor. I like to make lime marinade with cilantro, chili powder, some salt and pepper. Let that sit for 4-12 hours then put on a very hot grill. Alton Brown made a version of this buy placing it directly on the coals. You have to use lump hardwood charcoal for this though. I made it and it turned out great. Again the main key is to thinly slice it against the grain.

Recipes : Skirt Steak : Food Network

Here is the recipe

JDP


----------



## Candocook

All that JDP said. Skirt steak is an absolutely delicious piece of meat that has really gotten pricey because of its use for fajitas.
You need to cook it fast and hot and slice thinly across the grain, like a London Broil or flank steak. 
I marinate in a teriyaki type of sauce for flavor. It just enhances the meat to us.  But an herb marinade will work also. These marinades are for flavor--not tenderizing. Tenderizing beef really only happens with papain style marinades and to me, it just turns the meat surface to mush.
Slicing correctly is the answer.


----------



## CharlieD

Skirt stake comes from the front part of the cow. Part that gets most work done. Thus just like the rest of the front part meat it is tought. Marinading and quick high temps cooking is a must.


----------



## eatsOats

Agreed with all above.  The lime/cilantro marinade sounds great!


----------



## Candocook

Skirt steak actually comes from the diaphragm of the cow. It is highly marbled with fat, making it moist and flavorful when cooked rare and sliced across the grain. The grain of the skirt steak runs across its width whereas the grain of flank steak runs its length.

*Skirt steak *is the long and flat piece of meat that comes from the cow’s diaphragm muscle. Since it’s marbled with fat, it has tremendous flavor. Skirt steak is a favorite cut for Fajita’s.
*Flank Steak* is generally leaner and more tender than a skirt steak. It’s ideal for marinating, but if overcooked becomes tough.
*Hanger Steak, *also part of the diaphragm*, *hangs between the rib and loin of the cow.
This cut is becoming increasingly popular for it’s flavor. It’s generally a tender cut and is great for marinating and quick grilling. I remember my father, a butcher all of his life, would call this cut of meat the "butcher's steak" because butchers would keep it for themselves rather than sell it!


----------



## Corey123

My mom used to cook this when we were kids.

Found it tough to eat at times.


----------



## sattie

I have a recipe for skirt steak that I love, it sounds over the top, but it really compliments the steak nicely.  You say Uncle Juilos... you in Texas???  I LOVE Uncle Js!!!!  PM if you would like the recipe!


----------



## Candocook

Corey123 said:
			
		

> My mom used to cook this when we were kids.
> 
> Found it tough to eat at times.


 
If it is either overcooked and not cut across the grain, it will be tough. It is not a tender piece of meat--chewy, but really really good flavor. I fix it as a steak on a plate often.


----------



## BreezyCooking

We have a little French bistro place here that serves such great skirt or hanger steak that I have yet to order anything else there yet - lol!!

It's served in one piece, unsliced, & is extraordinarily tender & flavorful.  Definitely not grilled - I'm thinking braised perhaps.  You get a choice of sauces - Red Wine, Bearnaise, & one or two others that escape me at the moment, & the fries (it's billed under "Steak Frites") have to be the best I've ever tasted.  Think pale McDonald's-type fries - but super crispy & hot outside - tender inside.  A green salad accompanies it as well, & it's one of the best lunches to be had around here - both quality-wise & value-wise.

Just after typing that I'm thinking we'll have to stop by there really soon - lol!!!


----------



## Candocook

Served well done? Interesting.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Nope - cooked to order.  And cooked PERFECTLY to order, I might add.  I ask for it medium-rare, & that's exactly what I get.

It just isn't grilled in the usual sense.  

Next time I'm there I'll try to find out how they cook it, because it's absolutely fabulous.


----------



## AlexR

Skirt steak is what I call _bavette_. It is fibrous, but delicious. Tenderness sacrificed in the interest of taste.

I either served it with shallots fried in butter or else as a pepper steak (coarse black pepper pounded in with a rubber mallet, white wine added to the fry pan at the end, then cream).

Is there a difference between skirt steak and hanger steak?
I was under the opinion that it was one and the same thing.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Candocook

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Nope - cooked to order. And cooked PERFECTLY to order, I might add. I ask for it medium-rare, & that's exactly what I get.
> 
> It just isn't grilled in the usual sense.
> 
> Oh, of course. That isn't what I would call "braise"==cooking in liquid.  Those cuts do need to be cooked to order, and not well done, was sort of what I was trying to say.
> Could be pan fried or whatever.
> Hanger steak is VERY popular in Europe/France. Good bistro fare.


----------



## Candocook

Is there a difference between skirt steak and hanger steak?
I was under the opinion that it was one and the same thing.

Best regards,
Alex R.[/quote]

If you go back a few posts to my last one there is an explanation of the 3 steaks. Hanger and skirt are pretty close but still a little different. We get them seldom to never here in the US (hanger).  I imagine the restaurant trade has snapped them up.


----------



## Corey123

Candocook said:
			
		

> If it is either overcooked and not cut across the grain, it will be tough. It is not a tender piece of meat--chewy, but really really good flavor. I fix it as a steak on a plate often.


 


Can it be prepped and cooked like London Broil? Julia Child once made a stuffed flank steak. She cooked it on the stove and made a gravy to it.


----------



## BreezyCooking

AlexR said:
			
		

> Skirt steak is what I call _bavette_. It is fibrous, but delicious. Tenderness sacrificed in the interest of taste.
> Alex R.


 
Thanks Alex - THAT'S IT!!!  The bistro I mentioned doesn't call it "Steak Frites", it's "Bavette"!!  I knew I had something wrong there.

Regardless, it's absolutely delicious.  Like I said, to the point where while I've tasted (& loved) everything my husband has ordered, I so far haven't been able to bring myself to order anything else when we're there.


----------



## jminion

A hanger steak is part of diaphragm a V shaped muscle the attaches from the last rib and the loin. A skirt or flank steak could be sub for a hanger if needed.

Jim


----------



## Candocook

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Can it be prepped and cooked like London Broil? Julia Child once made a stuffed flank steak. She cooked it on the stove and made a gravy to it.


 
Stuffed flank steak is a whole 'nother thing. Stuffed, rolled, and braised. then sliced across the pinwheel for presentation.


----------



## JayBird46

*Skirt Steak prep and cooking*

As mentioned above, quick cooking over high heat is imperative, whether grilling, as I usually do, or using a well seasoned cast iron skillet.  My preferred method of preparation is to marinate the skirt steak for at least two or three hours in a Spanish marinade called Mojo Criollo.  You can usually find this in the ethnic foods area of your supermarket, and a popular brand is by Badia.  I use the Kirby brand that I purchase by the gallon from my friends at the Cuban Food Market: cubanfoodmarket dot com.  By the way, if you like Cuban style black beans (Frijoles Negros), buy the El Ebro brand, also available from Cuban Food Market.  They go great with some rice along with the skirt steaks.  If you get them, empty two standard sized cans of beans into a saucepan to heat up gently, and add about a quarter cup each of olive oil and vinegar to them.  Top with chopped or grated onion as a garnish and have a great meal!


----------



## AllenOK

I read in a cookbook that true fajitas are make with SMOKED, not GRILLED, skirt or flank steak.  I've been meaning to try this, but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Able Hands

Looking through a lot of posts, and many of them that I have read thus far are above my head.  But Skirt is something that I cook and enjoy often.  Since I didn't see this version I thought I'd try to add to the forum.

Very simple.  In fact idiot proof, which is why I can do it.

I get my grill as hot as I can, prefer charcoal over gas.  Bring the skirts to room temp.  Just before I put them on I baste side 'A' with soy sauce.  Then place side 'A' down on the grill.  Baste side 'B' and close the grill for about 2 minutes.  Flip the steaks and lightly baste side 'A' again, close the grill for 3 minutes and they are done the way I like them...  Rare!!

I usually do some grilled red onions and red and yellow peppers on the other grill for a side.

I think skirt is one of the best cuts of meat out there.  I know this "recipe" is simplistic but give it a try, makes for a fast dinner.

Matt


----------



## kadesma

AH,
Thanks for sharing your recipe with us. It sounds delicious and will be a Ma's Sunday dinner very soon...
kadesma


----------



## roadfix

Carne Asada!  

We live right above a large city park and this is what we smell every weekend.....yum....


----------



## msmofet

sattie said:


> I have a recipe for skirt steak that I love, it sounds over the top, but it really compliments the steak nicely. You say Uncle Juilos... you in Texas??? I LOVE Uncle Js!!!! PM if you would like the recipe!


 i love skirt steak. i cook in a smoking hot cast iron pan. i have love that you can cook it till there is a nice brown crust without it being over done in the middle due to it's denseness of mucle. it always comes out a perfect medium and juicy. i only season with salt, pepper, onion and galic powder.

i really want to go to breezy's bistro!!


----------

